#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園 網站管理員異動(2010/6/12)

## J.C.

*[spacer=10]狼之樂園 網站管理員異動 (2010 年 6 月 12 日 ) 

[spacer=5]公告： 

[spacer=10]狼之樂園「網站管理員」異動為 狼王白牙

[spacer=10]並自台北時間2010年6月13日零時起生效，特此公告週知。


[spacer=5]說明： 

[spacer=10]原網站管理員 J.C. 因另有生涯規劃及希望另求發展等原因，
[spacer=10]不克繼續行使站長管理權限，故交還站長職位給 狼王白牙 。

[spacer=10]公告生效起將相關管理權力與系統權限歸還 狼王白牙 。 

[spacer=10] J.C. 仍繼續擔任藝想藍天圖庫管理員，及繪圖切磋版版主。*

----------

